# What is YOUR name?



## BlackBerry25

So...

What is your name?
Do you like it?
Would you recommend it?
Did you have any nicknames?

I'm going to bed, so I will answer my own thread tomorrow. :)


----------



## tasha41

*What is your name?* Natasha
*Do you like it?* No, it's boring.
*Would you recommend it?* Maybe if you spelled it differently.
*Did you have any nicknames?* Nat, Nattie, Tasha, Tash, Trasha (if we get drinking, lol), Boris (because of Natasha & Boris off Rocky & Bullwinkle)... Tata (my younger brother and sister couldn't pronounce Natasha)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

*What is your name?* Anna
*Do you like it?* Yes :) I was the only kid in my kindergarten class who could spell her name forwards AND backwards! :rofl:
*Would you recommend it?* Yes.
*Did you have any nicknames?* AnnaBanana (no kidding! :rofl: )


----------



## letia659

*What is your name?* Candice
*Do you like it?* yeah its ok
*Would you recommend it?* yes
*Did you have any nicknames?* people try to call me Candy but I put a stop to it immediatly because I hate that!


----------



## lollylou1

What is your name? Louise
Do you like it? No
Would you recommend it? as a middle name maybe
Did you have any nicknames? Lou, by everyone i dont like Louise sometime Lolly but not very often

Lou
xxx


----------



## baby.love

*What is your name?* Leah
*Do you like it? *Its Ok
*Would you recommend it? *Yeah 
*Did you have any nicknames?* Sometimes get called Lee but its rare


----------



## polo_princess

*What is your name?* Holly
*Do you like it?* Yeah i guess, not really thought about it much
*Would you recommend it?* Yes
*Did you have any nicknames?* Not really no .. i used to get called trolley dolly but that was a long time ago :rofl:


----------



## lindypops

What is your name? Linda
Do you like it? I like it cos it's not common, but I don't actually like the name very much
Would you recommend it? Not particularly
Did you have any nicknames? Used to be called Lindypops, hence the user name; I go by Lin these days - though it's amazing how many people can't spell it, even when I am standing next to them spelling it out!


----------



## Ilove

What is your name?
Maxi (Maxine)

Do you like it?
Yes

Would you recommend it?
Yeah, I do like "Max" names...Maxwell etc. I just hate being called "Max" myself. Its always Maxi

Did you have any nicknames?
See above


----------



## ramblinhaggis

What is your name? Maxine
Do you like it? Nope
Would you recommend it? Nope, Maxine Carr ruined it.
Did you have any nicknames> The only name i will be called by is Max. My mates call me zinex or xine (seen). I wont have maxi at all, as when i was a kid there was a program called maxi...maxi maxi her own tv show...:lol: barbie like. I am a tom boy.


----------



## helen1234

What is your name? Helen
Do you like it? yep
Would you recommend it? yep
Did you have any nicknames? Hellsbells or H or Hel
x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

*What is your name?* Leanne
*Do you like it?* Yeah i quite like my name, its not that common really
*Would you recommend it?* Yes
*Did you have any nicknames?* Lee, nephew calls me Yan


----------



## Dizzy321

What is your name? Paula
Do you like it? not really
Would you recommend it? no, my mam & nanna are called it too :S 
Did you have any nicknames? P, thats all really lol


----------



## Flowerpot

What is your name? 
Do you like it? yes, it wasn't too commonly used when I was growing up
Would you recommend it? Yes - makes a good short middle name too!
Did you have any nicknames? None!


----------



## Sparky0207

What is your name? Zoe
Do you like it? Its ok
Would you recommend it? Maybe, but people on the phone always repeat it back as 'Joey' or 'Chloe'
Did you have any nicknames? Zo, Zo-Bo


----------



## Serene123

*What is your name?* Victoria
*Do you like it?* I love it, if it wasn't my name I would call my child it!
*Would you recommend it?* Yep
*Did you have any nicknames?* Vix, Vixen, Vicki, Vic, Toria, Tor, Tori.......... :dohh:


----------



## LaDY

What is your name? Anita
Do you like it? Erm...could be worse
Would you recommend it? Yep...
Did you have any nicknames? Neet...thats it xx


----------



## binxyboo

*What is your name? *Clair (spelt that way too - causes untold problems!)
*Do you like it? * No. There were 5 of us in my class (Claire, Clare & Clair) I feel it is a name that amounts to nothing, and sounds horrible when said out loud.
*Would you recommend it?* Never
*Did you have any nicknames? * Some people call me Cl (I hate that). Some call me Clarabelle or Clara (I love that).


----------



## lorrilou

What is your name? Laura
Do you like it? its ok
Would you recommend it? no
Did you have any nicknames? lorrilou
__________________


----------



## bubbles

*What is your name? * Dawn
*Do you like it? * Yes
*Would you recommend it?* Definately
*Did you have any nicknames? * Spotty, Spot, Spotly dot (only my mum and dad can call me these though) Dot, Dotty, Dawney and my Grandad called me bubbles hence the name on here (he was funny he called Ed squeek) I also got called Dawn the Prawn at school kids can be so mean


----------



## Mary Jo

*What is your name? * Nicola
*Do you like it? * It's ok
*Would you recommend it?* I wouldn't not recommend it as I guess it's fairly unusual for babies nowadays. When I was born (1973) it was in the top 3
*Did you have any nicknames? * Nic. I detest Nicki, it's so not me.


----------



## MrsO29

*What is your name?* Lee
*Do you like it?* Nope never have
*Would you recommend it?* Only for male babies! Or only if spelt Leigh or Leah.
*Did you have any nicknames?* No


----------



## Snowy

*What is your name?* Tracey.
*Do you like it?* Not really, but got use to it after all these years. Don't like it when people leave the 'e' out though. 
*Would you recommend it?* No, quite boring.
*Did you have any nicknames? *No, sometimes shortened to Trace.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

*What is your name?* Nicola
*Do you like it? *It's ok but very popular, we have 4 in the family and my best mate is also called Nicola
*Would you recommend it?* It's not so popular now so... I spose
*Did you have any nicknames?* Nikki, Nix, Bignix, Nikkinoo, Cola, Nic


----------



## XsarahGrace

What is your name? 
Sarah
Do you like it?
No i hate it, ever since nursery theres another Sarah in my class even in college, and i get refered to as short Sarah, so always annoys me having such a common name. 
Would you recommend it? 
Now it doesn't seem to common.
Did you have any nicknames? Nope not really my uncle Calls me Sarahy Fairy thats about it.


----------



## Beautywithin

*What is your name?* Anne-Marie
*Do you like it?* Like Marie not the Anne Part, and because people are lazy most of the time they will call me anne or think marie is my middle name
*Would you recommend it?* No
*Did you have any nicknames* from a child my aunty has always called me fanny annie


----------



## Pyrrhic

Mary Jo said:


> *What is your name? * Nicola
> *Do you like it? * It's ok
> *Would you recommend it?* I wouldn't not recommend it as I guess it's fairly unusual for babies nowadays. When I was born (1973) it was in the top 3
> *Did you have any nicknames? * Nic. I detest Nicki, it's so not me.

This :rofl:

hat is your name? Nicola
Do you like it? No
Would you recommend it? No
Did you have any nicknames? Nic. I also detest Nikki.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

rafwife said:


> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> *What is your name? * Nicola
> *Do you like it? * It's ok
> *Would you recommend it?* I wouldn't not recommend it as I guess it's fairly unusual for babies nowadays. When I was born (1973) it was in the top 3
> *Did you have any nicknames? * Nic. I detest Nicki, it's so not me.
> 
> This :rofl:
> 
> hat is your name? Nicola
> Do you like it? No
> Would you recommend it? No
> Did you have any nicknames? Nic. *I also detest Nikki*.Click to expand...

I'm nice really..... ;)


----------



## Gwizz

What is your name? *Gemma*
Do you like it? *Yeah I do*
Would you recommend it? *Yeah, its alot more common now than it used to be though*
Did you have any nicknames? *Gem, Gwizz and Potty when I was younger :s*


----------



## AppleBlossom

*What is your name?* Becki (Rebecca)
*Do you like it?* It's ok
*Would you recommend it?* Um, I guess so
*Did you have any nicknames?* Beck, Bex, Bexy :)


----------



## AnnaMaria

_*What is your name?* Anna-Maria
*Do you like it?* Usually yes, sometimes it seems too long
*Would you recommend it?* Yes
*Did you have any nicknames? * Anna, Am_


----------



## mizzbabyluv

What is your name? Lesley Elizabeth
Do you like it? never had any problems, they are both family names.
Would you recommend it? Yes, if you like it.
Did you have any nicknames? the only one i ever got was sessy because my little sister couldn't pronounce it .


----------



## joeyjo

What is your name? Joanne - mostly known as Jo

Do you like it? Its OK, I like Jo more than Joanne

Would you recommend it? Yes BUT now I live on mainland Europe people seem to have a problem pronouncing it and they really can't get their head or tongue around "Jo" which is what I am generally known as.

Did you have any nicknames? Jo, Joey, Jo-jo 
- and at school Oj (pronounced Odge not O-J - why this started I don't know!) also at school occassionally Duran-duran (guess coz it rhymed!) and very rarely people try to call me JOsie but I don't like it so that soon stops!


----------



## ~KACI~

What is your name? 
Kirsten
Do you like it? 
Yes i do :)
Would you recommend it?
Yes if you like unusual name, no if you don't like evryone pronouncing it wrong,:dohh: Even OH says it wrong...no kidding!
Alos you can never find things with your name on
Did you have any nicknames? 
Kirkin only because when my nephew was little he couldn't say my name, my friends little girl also pronounces it like that lol


----------



## ripzip

*What is your name?*
Elizabeth

*Do you like it?*
Very much.

*Would you recommend it?*
Absolutely! It's a beautiful, classic name.

*Did you have any nicknames?*
Liz, Lizzy, Lizard, Lizbeth, Libby....


----------



## Jellybean2009

What is your name? Nicky
Do you like it? Yes
Would you reccommend it? yes, Funny thing is people ALWAYS asume your name is Nicola
Did you have any nicknames? Nick, Nick Nak Noo, Nicky with the ticky (i got this from a guy at school who liked the sure advert who was called Nicky with the ticky), Tricky


----------



## MUMOF5

*What is your name? Kelly*
*
Do you like it? Its OK.

Would you recommend it? Not so sure its 'in trend' at the mo.

Did you have any nicknames? Yeah, my dad nicknamed me WOBBLE, because when I was a baby I was a little fattie! LOL

*


----------



## morri

*What is your name?*
Bianca

*Do you like it?*
meh

*Would you recommend it?*
dunno, it is not a popular name but on the other hand it is not hard to pronounce or spell either so .

*Did you have any nicknames?*
as a kid i has schneckchen(little snail)(for being slow at anything) or bibi . but none of this went further than maybe 10 years(and the afroementioned was only my preschool teacher )


----------



## Szaffi

What is your name? Natalia
Do you like it? I used to hate it (it was very rare in my country), but now I've come to like it (it works very well everywhere in the world)
Would you recommend it? yes
Did you have any nicknames? Nati, Natika, Lia, Nilla - I hated being called Natasha though


----------



## chuck

*What is your name?* Charlotteanne
*Do you like it?* Meh its too long!
*Would you recommend it?* Charlotte is nice but Charlotteanne is long!
*Did you have any nicknames?* Charlie, Chuck, Chuckles


----------



## Fluxuspoem

What is your name?
Alexandra

Do you like it?
yes, I love it

Would you recommend it?
Absolutely! Its a classic, beautiful, international name

Did you have any nicknames?
Alex


----------



## Shelby2007

What is your name? Sara
Do you like it? Yes.. its short and sweet. 
Would you recommend it? Sure.. especially without the H.. lol. 
Did you have any nicknames? SJ.. or Sar Bear..


----------



## babynewbie

What is your name? Hannah
Do you like it? Its ok i guess...can spell it backwards and forwards ;)
Would you recommend it? Its pretty popular now but its a nice enough name
Did you have any nicknames? Han / Hannah-Banana / Hannah - Spanner


----------



## amelia222

*What is your name?* Amelia

*Do you like it?* Didn't when I was younger, but now it's ok. The only problem is no one can seem to spell it right and some people pronounce it wrong.

*Would you recommend it?* Sure, it's becoming more popular now so people have heard of it.

*Did you have any nicknames?* Amy (I hate it so only my grandpa and one cousin can call me that!), Amelia Bedilia


----------



## helen0381

What is your name? Helen
Do you like it? I dont mind it
Would you recommend it? No
Did you have any nicknames? Yes, they are, 'H', Hells Bells, Hell etc...:rofl:


----------



## britt1986

What is your name? Brittany

Do you like it? Yes

Would you recommend it? Yes

Do you have any nicknames? Britt, Brit-Brat, Bubble-Butt(long story), and Bitty


----------



## Floralaura

What is your name? Laura

Do you like it? Yep, though there are millions of Lauras, so when someone shouts 'Laura' a whole lotta Lauras turn around lol

Would you recommend it? Yep, its a pretty name.

Did you have any nicknames? When i was a kid there was Loz, Laz etc all of which i hated..now its Flora which i like and get called by most people..


----------



## moomoo

What is your name?
Emelie

Do you like it?
Yes i love my name, it's an unusual spelling, and i'm yet to find someone with the same

Would you recommend it? 
Yeh i think so :blush:

Did you have any nicknames?
Moomoo, moo, cause of my surname lol


----------



## roc

whats your name? Rachel

do you like it? Yes-love it! Would call my own future child if it wasn't my name!

would you recommend it?
Yes, can't be ryhmed with ANY word.. I defy anyone to think of one!:rofl:

do you have any nick names? Rach, Rachey ,Ray-Ray (only have one friend who called me this, and was just the once-hate it!)


----------



## Mommyy2be

*What is your name ? * Ashley

*Do you like it ?* Yes I do like it.. I would like it better if it were spelt differently like Ashlee.

*Would you recommend it?* Ummm.. Yeah I would im pretty happy with it, im sure someone else would be too lol..

*Do you have nicknames?* Other than the pet names OH calls me..Everyone calls me Ash, I seriously hate it but whatever lol..


----------



## Sophie1205

What is your name? Sophie

Do you like it? I guess so. I don't like saying my name out loud though. Not sure why.. lol

Would you recommend it? Yes.

Did you have any nicknames? Soph, Boph, Sofa, Swoph..


----------



## kate.m.

whats your name? Kate

do you like it? Yeah, ive never met anyone else called Kate... tho ive met plenty of Katies and Kathrines that shorten their name to Kate! Its different, but without being weird!

would you recommend it? Yeah


do you have any nick names? Nope, not a 1.... actually im quite upset about that, :cry: i would have loved a nickname!


----------



## WTTMommy

*Whats your name? *Hayley

*Do you like it? *Sort of, it's okay I guess!

*Would you recommend it?* I think so.


*Do you have any nick names?* Hal by friends and family, my closest sister calls me Halhal... so yeah, just Hal.


----------



## sjnams

Whats your name? Sheonagh (pronounced Shona)

Do you like it? Yep, there aren't that many of us and even less of us with my spelling

Would you recommend it? I guess so

Did you have any nicknames? Unfortunately....Shug :dohh: which I hate but friends call me it anyway as they know I hate it :rofl:


----------



## hexyewdancer

What is your name? Kylie
Do you like it? Yes
Would you recommend it? Probably.
Did you have any nicknames? Kyls


----------



## the_hug

What is your name? Natasha
Do you like it? Used to hate it as a kid, now really like it.
Would you recommend it? Hell yeah!
Did you have any nicknames? Nat (though my sister is called Natalie so can get slightly confusing!), Tash (which i hate with a passion!), Tasha and some muppet i used to work with used to call me Knackers! I really just prefer to be called Natasha.


----------



## AimeeM

What is your name? Aimee.

Do you like it? Yes. I like the fact that the spelling is the original spelling and it means beloved in French.

Would you recommend it? If you like it!

Did you have any nicknames? Aims. Not many names you can make up form it really :)


----------



## littledancer

What is your name? Leah
Do you like it? sometimes
Would you recommend it? probably not
Did you have any nicknames? Lee. But it should be noted that everything that rhymes with Leah is kinda gross...ghonorea, diahrea...I got teased a lot...(Leah Peah, Poopy pants)


----------



## xXroseXx

What is your name? Ella
Do you like it? I do, i suppose
Would you recommend it? Yeah, why not lol 
Did you have any nicknames? El, Ella Bella?


----------



## timbawundakin

What is your name? Kathleen
Do you like it? Yeah...dont mind it.
Would you recommend it? Only if you dont mind your childs name being constantly shortened to other blimmin variations...and there are LOADS!! It gets very annoying.
Did you have any nicknames? I get called Kat all the time by everyone now.I prefer that. But in the past ive had Kate, Katie, Katherine(grr) Katty, Kath and worst of all Kathy (AARRRGH!!)


K
X


----------



## sarah1989

*What is your name?* Sarah
*Do you like it?* Yeah i do now, but growing up hated it
*Would you recommend it?* Yes, because it isn't as popular now
*Did you have any nicknames* None


----------



## jackiea85

What is your name? Jacqueline
Do you like it? Not really, it's a bit boring!
Would you recommend it? Lol probably not
Did you have any nicknames? Jackie, Jacks, Jack


----------



## MummyToAmberx

What is your name? Leanne
Do you like it? Yeh and No. It isnt as common as lot of other names out there.
Would you recommend it? Yeh and No
Did you have any nicknames? Lei. Lol


----------



## maddiwatts19

*What is your name?* Madeleine

*Do you like it?* No, because no-one can spell it right!

*Would you recommend it?* Not really. But i dont think many people like their own names!

*Did you have any nicknames?* Maddi, Maddie, Maddy! lol.. but i like my shortened name!


----------



## Cinderella

*What is your name? * Elinor

*Do you like it? * Yes!

*Would you recommend it?* Absolutely, i'm a bit of a girly girl and always loved that my name was very girly!

*Did you have any nicknames?* Ellie when I was younger, Elle now, also get Elliot a lot and very rarely, Nora. Don't mind any of them... though I find Ellie to be quite young sounding for me now.


----------



## sun

*What is your name?* Danielle

*Do you like it?* Yes! I never had to share it in class :D

*Would you recommend it?* Yes!

*Did you have any nicknames?* Dani, Dan


----------



## BlackBerry25

*What is your name?* Wendy

*Do you like it?* Hmmm...Not really fond of the letter W. I am strange that way. I only like certain letters.

*Would you recommend it?* Sure why not.

*Did you have any nicknames?* Bendy Wendy, Wendell, Wenderson, Wendino, Wedgie, Wendy Hamburger


----------



## BabyDust2

What is your name? Samantha
Do you like it? eh...it's ok
Would you recommend it? sure! I haven't met too many people with my name
Did you have any nicknames? of course! Sam and Sammy


----------



## ELiaNaVaSs

What is your name? Eliana
Do you like it? Yes I Do :)
Would you recommend it? Absolutly
Did you have any nicknames? LiLi, Ana, Eniana, Ely, Lee,


----------



## Smurfette

What is your name? Karen
Do you like it? Not really 
Would you recommend it? Again, not really. I think it's a bit dated now. I do like ther name Keren though.
Did you have any nicknames? Everyone either calls me Kaz or Karana. I love Karana!


----------



## HoneySunshine

What is your name? Katie
Do you like it? Yes
Would you recommend it? Yes, definitely, its a pretty name and I dont know many other Katie's
Did you have any nicknames? not related to my name! My whole family have called me "Kid" from the day I was born!


----------



## reallytinyamy

What is your name? Amy
Do you like it? yes
Would you recommend it? probaly no, but only as its so common now- it wasnt when I was little
Did you have any nicknames?The reason my mum chose it was because she didnt want me to have a name that could be shortened or changed in any way.......I grew up being called "A"! :dohh:


----------



## Rees

What is your name? Leigh

Do you like it? No, damn you parents for changing your minds from Lisa after a local guy had a sex change and called himself Lisa

Would you recommend it? No, worse time was when i was in year 5 at school and the register was split between boys and girls, mine was the 2nd on the girls list as it went in birthday order and the teacher actually looked up (she was new) to see who i was and told me to my face that she thought there had been an error and i was meant to be on the boys list!

Did you have any nicknames? Fleigh, Leigh Leigh (which is now the name of choice to call me on my OH's side and his friends) and Rees (my mum's nickname for me which is also my username)


I don't like names that are unisex, made my life hell at school, especially when bullies decided to call me Manleigh - not very nice, gave me a complex about my voice for years (i was convinced that my voice was too deep for a girls as all the other girls had nice girly voices)


----------



## RAFMrs

What is your name? Allison
Do you like it? Yep. Spesh being called Ally
Would you recommend it? why not
Did you have any nicknames? Ally, Al, AllyLou (middle name Louise) Bert Bertie ( both from school when kids called me Al then added Bert; Albert; Bertie (bertie Bassett) then just plain Bert. Not sure how we got there from Al, but i still answer to it!


----------



## Panda_Ally

What is your name? Alison
Do you like it? Not really it's a bit old fashioned 
Would you recommend it? Not really, maybe ally but not alison.
Did you have any nicknames? Ally, Allykins, my mum calls me din... don't ask?!?


----------



## madseasons

What is your name? Deanna Lynn
Do you like it? Not so much. I go by my nickname more. 
Would you recommend it? Sure, its a pretty name.
Did you have any nicknames? Dee


----------



## FairySam

*What is your name?* Samantha Nicole
*Do you like it?* Yes, it could be worse!
*Would you recommend it?* Yes, why not?!
*Did you have any nicknames?* Most people call me Sam, except my family who all call me Manta... which I don't like but am used to!


----------



## FEDup1981

What is your name? Toyah

Do you like it? No, never have for aslong as i can remember. Sick of having to spell it, and being asked were u named after toyah wilcox? :wacko:

Would you recommend it? Never in a million years!

Did you have any nicknames? No, not really. Perhaps Toy by my family occasionally. Babes by DH and ....Jack!! yes he calls me babes too!! :rofl:


----------



## sweetcheeks85

*What is your name*? Victoria
*Do you like it*? No, but like Vicki 
*Would you recommend it*? Victoria-no, Vicki-yes
*Did you have any nicknames*? Vicki, Vics, Vixster


----------



## Diana

What is your name? Diana
Do you like it? I don't mind it...
Would you recommend it? Sure
Did you have any nicknames? D, Dee, Di, Dee Dee, Lady D, Princess Di and others that are unrelated to Diana. Haha.


----------



## Hannah's Mom

What is your name? Siobhan
Do you like it? I love it now hated it when i was younger as it was different
Would you recommend it? Yeh if you dont mind having to spell it for people all the time!
Did you have any nicknames? Shiv, Shivy


----------



## jelix9408

What is your name? Jessica
Do you like it? Nope
Would you recommend it? Noooo ... very very common name!
Did you have any nicknames? Jess, Jessi, Jessibug (got it from my mom when i was a little girl .. she put jessi and bug together because she said i bugged her so much when i was younger lol)


----------



## Sinead

What is your name? Sinead
Do you like it? I love it now hated it when i was younger as it was different and couldn't get anything with my name on
Would you recommend it? Yeh if you dont mind having to spell it for people all the time or pronoucing it for people! 
Did you have any nicknames? Nady-Nade, when my mum wants something lol


----------



## nicholatmn

.


----------



## CHARLEYCLAN

What is your name?:Grace
Do you like it?:Yes,although not when i was younger,as it was very unusual then.
Would you recommend it?:Yes
Did you have any nicknames?:Gracie


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

*What is your name?* Kerry (Kerry Ann when im in trouble!!)
*Do you like it?* Yeh
*Would you recommend it?* Yeh
*Did you have any nicknames?* Kez, Kezzabelle, Ker-bear, Ker.


----------



## EMYJC

*What is your name?* Emma
*Do you like it?* Yes
*Would you recommend it*? Yes, I think it has made a come back and suits all ages, even when you become an ickle old lady. :)
*Did you have any nicknames?* Emsy, Emy.


----------



## jessisamom

*What is your name?* Jessica
*Do you like it?* It's a bit common, but yeah. I like it.
*Would you recommend it?* Yes, I would!
*Did you have any nicknames?* Jess, Jessie, Jessico, Jessicano


----------



## Vici

What is your name? Victoria Jayne
Do you like it? Yep :D
Would you recommend it? Yes :)
Did you have any nicknames? Vici, Vic, Vix, Sticky :)


----------



## Twilight

EMYJC said:


> *What is your name?* Emma
> *Do you like it?* Yes
> *Would you recommend it*? Yes, I think it has made a come back and suits all ages, even when you become an ickle old lady. :)
> *Did you have any nicknames?* Emsy, Emy.

What is your name? Cassie

Do you like it? Sure

Would you reccomend it? Maybe, but i am so sick of ppl getting it wrong and calling me Casey :dohh:

Did you have any nicknames? Cass, Casper, Casserole (?), Cassiewassie ... it goes on :winkwink:


----------



## BattyNora

What is your name? Emma
Do you like it? Yeah, I don't hate it.
Would you recommend it? Yes 
Did you have any nicknames? Em, Emsy, Emsicle!


----------



## dizzyspells

What is your name? Hannah
Do you like it? Yes I suppose I do now!
Would you recommend it? Yes I would now,but hated it when I younger as everyone else had cool nicknames and there was not a lot you could do with Hannah!.
Did you have any nicknames? H,Spanner (the only downside of the name lol!)


----------



## Diana

littledancer said:


> What is your name? Leah
> Do you like it? sometimes
> Would you recommend it? probably not
> Did you have any nicknames? Lee. But it should be noted that everything that rhymes with Leah is kinda gross...ghonorea, diahrea...I got teased a lot...(Leah Peah, Poopy pants)

Aww this is a shame, I really like Leah! I plan on naming this baby Leah, if it's a girl. I love your name. :D


----------



## confusedmom

wendino said:


> So...
> 
> What is your name? Kerrie
> Do you like it? yeah I guess
> Would you recommend it? sure
> Did you have any nicknames? Ker, Care Bear


----------



## MoonMuffin

What is your name? Lily (middle name is Kaitlin) 
Do you like it? Yeah, it suits me
Would you recommend it? Yes, it's not very common, and its simple and pretty 
Did you have any nicknames? Lil sometimes, but usually just get called Lily.


----------



## acherontia87

What is your name? Erin

Do you like it? Yeah I was the only one in my year and I don't know any others lol

Would you recommend it? Yes! I think its way up the list in the top 100 these days.

Did you have any nicknames? Erinal by my friends lol


----------



## FlowerFairy

What is your name? *Nicola*
Do you like it? *Yes*
Would you recommend it? *I** like Nicole for a baby, but Nicola seems a bit grown up!*
Did you have any nickname *Nic, Not a fan of being called Nikki!*


----------



## Mrs_N

What is your name? Jennifer
Do you like it? Yeah I do
Would you recommend it? I would
Did you have any nicknames: Jen, Jen the Pen, Jenny Penny, Jeny Jenny Joo Joo :rofl: mainly just Jen, I'm not so keen on Jenny


----------



## FlowerFairy

rafwife said:


> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> *What is your name? * Nicola
> *Do you like it? * It's ok
> *Would you recommend it?* I wouldn't not recommend it as I guess it's fairly unusual for babies nowadays. When I was born (1973) it was in the top 3
> *Did you have any nicknames? * Nic. I detest Nicki, it's so not me.
> 
> This :rofl:
> 
> hat is your name? Nicola
> Do you like it? No
> Would you recommend it? No
> Did you have any nicknames? Nic. I also detest Nikki.Click to expand...

:rofl: Me too!!!


----------



## 555ann555

sjnams said:


> Whats your name? Sheonagh (pronounced Shona)
> 
> Do you like it? Yep, there aren't that many of us and even less of us with my spelling
> 
> Would you recommend it? I guess so
> 
> Did you have any nicknames? Unfortunately....Shug :dohh: which I hate but friends call me it anyway as they know I hate it :rofl:

:rofl: I grew up with a male Shug, I've not heard that one in ages :D


----------



## 555ann555

Rees said:


> What is your name? Leigh
> 
> Do you like it? No, damn you parents for changing your minds from Lisa after a local guy had a sex change and called himself Lisa
> 
> Would you recommend it? No, worse time was when i was in year 5 at school and the register was split between boys and girls, mine was the 2nd on the girls list as it went in birthday order and the teacher actually looked up (she was new) to see who i was and told me to my face that she thought there had been an error and i was meant to be on the boys list!
> 
> Did you have any nicknames? Fleigh, Leigh Leigh (which is now the name of choice to call me on my OH's side and his friends) and Rees (my mum's nickname for me which is also my username)
> 
> 
> I don't like names that are unisex, made my life hell at school, especially when bullies decided to call me Manleigh - not very nice, gave me a complex about my voice for years (i was convinced that my voice was too deep for a girls as all the other girls had nice girly voices)

:rofl: that's hillarious! Especially the transexual bit :D


----------



## 555ann555

*Whats your name?* 
Ann Grace

*Do you like it?* 
I like in more now than I did growing up. I was always a bit embarrased or it becuase it is such an old name. I was nammed for my Grandma's two sisters who died at the turn of the centry (Thankfully I didn't get the 3rd whcih was Mabel!)

I always get asked if I want to be called Ann Grace or just Ann, but why would I introduce myself as Ann Grace if I didn't want to be called that?!

*Would you recommend it?* 
I would prefer it the other way around: Grace Ann but I get told all the time that I've got a really pretty name so I'm getting fonder of it!


*Did you have any nicknames? *
Not from my name... I get Miss Muffet from my big brother, Bissim from my grandma (I've never actually written that so I don't know who it's spelled!) Melon-y from my guy pals (34FF boobies :rolleyes:)


----------



## louise1302

my name is louise
i hate it as all my friends have louise as thier middle name
i wouldnt recommend it except as a middle name
my nickname from my friends is lou and my parents call me weasy


----------



## JayleighAnn

What is your name? Jayleigh
Do you like it? yeah
Would you recommend it? not if you want your child to be able to spell it easily when their little, or if you don't want them to have to repeat it and spell it out aaaaallll the time
Did you have any nicknames? Jay, but I hate it, Jayul, Jelly (my sister calls me it ad OH Ice Cream lol)


----------



## winipeg1

*What is your name?* Helen
*Do you like it?* its ok
*Would you recommend it?* Yes
*Did you have any nicknames?* elle(from mom) hel(from sister) helen the melon(from brothers) mel(from DH shortened version of melon)


----------



## Pixie M

*What is your name?* Yvonne

*Do you like it?* Yes I do, although some people spell it most peculiarly!!!!

*Would you recommend it?* Yes definitely.

*Did you have any nicknames?* Yvo, Yv, Eve, Von, Vonny and when I was young my neighbour couldn't say it AT ALL so called me One! :rofl:


----------



## JennTheMomma

*What is your name?* Jennifer, I go by Jenn
*Do you like it?* No
*Would you recommend it?* No
*Did you have any nicknames?* Not that had anything to do with my name. I was called Lil' Sprout and Lil' Nugget because I'm short


----------



## aladrian

What is your name?
Alicia

Do you like it?
Yes 

Would you recommend it?
Yes, though it will get mispronounced & spelled incorrectly nearly always unless the person is polite enough to ask about the spelling & even if they do ask about the spelling they'll very likely mispronounce it. Despite the mispronunciation & spelling I still love it. 

Did you have any nicknames?
Al (I'm a bit tomboyish so my best friend started calling me Al) 

Otherwise I had no other nicknames, but toddlers who have trouble with their "L's" will typically say Aye-Eesha until they master the "L"


----------



## Megz143

What is your name? Megan
Do you like it? Yea Its Alryt Actully..! =]
Would you recommend it? Yeah 
Did you have any nicknames? Ohh Yesh, Megz, Moo, Meggi Moo, Muggins, Mistic Meg, Megly Mot..And The List Goes On!


----------



## cazza1982

*What is your name? Carrie
Do you like it? No
Would you recommend it? No as people never get it correct: they always end up calling you Kerry, Karen, Carly, Carey and even Harry!! (although the lady was very old so I have to give her some credit on thinking my name was Harry!) 
Did you have any nicknames?* Caz, Cazza, Koozie


----------



## HippoBelly

What is your name? Evangeline
Do you like it? Better than some, worse than others I guess
Would you recommend it? Umm, Yes I suppose
Did you have any nicknames? Eva, Eve, Jelly....


----------



## pug206chic

What is your name? Leah
Do you like it? Yes
Would you recommend it? dunno lol 
Did you have any nicknames? Just blondie cuz I have blonde hair lol


----------



## welshwarriors

What is your name? Anna
Do you like it? Yes
Would you recommend it? Defo...I would love to call my baby Anna (if it's a girl) lol
Did you have any nicknames? My parents call me Anni but they are the only ones.


----------



## verona

What is your name? Verona
Do you like it? No
Would you recommend it? maybe, its good if your looking for a name no-one else has lol Ive never met anyone with the same name
Did you have any nicknames? Vee, And Rona. I think thats it


----------



## Laura--x

*What is your name?* Laura
*Do you like it?* Not at all.
*Would you recommend it?* I wouldnt recommend it, but i wouldnt not recommend it
*Did you have any nicknames?* People shorten it to Laur, but thats about it.


----------



## xJG30

What is your name? Gemma Louise
Do you like it? I go through phases where I like it then i hate it :dohh:
Would you recommend it? I guess
Did you have any nicknames? Gempots which I hated :cry:, Gem Gem. Gemlou etc:haha:


----------



## faun

What is your name? Patricia but known as Tricia

Do you like it? Not really but i like Tricia

Would you recommend it? Its quite old fashioned and can be shortened in loads of ways so maybe, i have never met another Patricia under the age of 70 so probably quite unusal.

Did you have any nicknames? Tricia, Patsy, Pat, Trish


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Im Rachel and i love it so would recommend it. I get shortened to Rach and Rachie


----------



## jms895

What is your name? Jade
Do you like it? Not too bad
Would you recommend it? Maybe???
Did you have any nicknames? Nope!! Jade the spade at school :dohh:


----------



## amazed

What is your name? Steph
Do you like it? I like steph just not stephanie
Would you recommend it? Maybe steph not stephanie although stephanie is kinda cute for a baby girl...
Did you have any nicknames? Just steph lol....


----------



## Abblebubba

*What is your name?* Abbey Leigh
*Do you like it?* Yeah it is not bad i like my nicknames more thou LOOOL
*Would you recommend it? * Erm, it is always spelt wrong like with [ie] but its not too bad. 
*Did you have any nicknames?* Loads; Ab, Abs, Abz [which i hate!!] Abba, Abblebubba, AbbeyBubble, Bubble, Bubba, Bum, Flabby Abbey [OK so i was a bit chunky :blush:] and munchkinn, Abbeykinns by my OH


----------



## MummyClements

What is your name? Natalie
Do you like it? Yeah :D
Would you recommend it? Yeah
Did you have any nicknames? Nats, Princess, Fatalie ;)


----------



## PieMistress

*What is your name?* Rowena
*Do you like it?* Don't mind it, have only come across 2 others with the same name
*Would you recommend it? * ... I guess !
*Did you have any nicknames?* Not until I left home (in Scotland) and went to Uni in the south of England where it was shorted to Ro or Rowie
:) x


----------



## kirsten1985

What is your name? Kirsten
Do you like it? Sometimes!
Would you recommend it? Yes
Did you have any nicknames? People who don't get it call me Kirsty, which I hate! Kirst, Custard, that's about it really.


----------



## alibaba24

my names Alana
I dont mind it other people seem to like it more than i do! 
nicknames are Ali- Al- Alana bannana lol


----------



## emerald78

What is your name?
Stephanie

Do you like it?
Yes

Would you recommend it?
Yes

Did you have any nicknames?
Steph (which I hate) Stefanya which I like


----------



## SarahMelissa

What is your name? Sarah Melissa
Do you like it? Its ok, dont really think about it much
Would you recommend it? I like my middle name Melissa better so would suggest that one
Did you have any nicknames? Sezi


----------



## RyleighsMommy

What is your name?
Ryann (pronounced like Ryan)

Do you like it?
Yes

Would you recommend it?
I do now, although growing up it was hard having a name that is commonly a boys name. However Ive seen a lot of female with my name now, spelled the same and some differently.

Did you have any nicknames?
My fiancee and my close friends call me Ry


----------



## francismummy

*What is your Name?* Jade
*Do you like it??* Love it
*Would you recommend it??* Yes, I was the only Jade thru school
*Did byou have any nicknames??* No, cannot be shortened


----------



## jelly baby

What is your Name? selene
Do you like it?? ye notmany people called selene really
Would you recommend it?? Yes.
Did byou have any nicknames??no really ppl call me seleney but dat not really short, sum ppl call me sel sumtimes but i h8 that.


----------



## laurajo24

What is your name? Laura (Laura Jo really but never use it)

do you like it? its ok

would you recommend it? i would because there aren't any little lauras anymore - they're all grown up!

nicknames? laur, lou, lauz, and when there are lots of lauras e.g. in scool or uni it was blonde laura, brown laura, 5th floor laura, tall laura etc......


----------



## Ilove

chuck said:


> *What is your name?* Charlotteanne
> *Do you like it?* Meh its too long!
> *Would you recommend it?* Charlotte is nice but Charlotteanne is long!
> *Did you have any nicknames?* Charlie, Chuck, Chuckles


Do you get called charlatan?:wacko:


----------



## sandy28

*What is your name? *Cindy
*Do you like it?* yes
*Would you recommend it?* yes (come on all you mommy's doesn't little Cindy sound cute :rofl:) lol lol
*Did you have any nicknames? *not really it was short already


----------



## Maffie

*What is your name?* Samantha
*Do you like it?* yes
*Would you recommend it?* yes I haven't known many people with my name, I like that its less used.
*Did you have any nicknames?* Family call me Maffie has my brother couldn't say Samantha and it shortened to Mantha and then to Maffie. I also get called Sammy and Sam. I usually go by Sam these days.


----------



## Faerie

*What is your name?* Henrietta
*Do you like it?* I didn't until I was about 20, now I do, in fact I love it
*Would you recommend it?* Hmm, I suppose these day there are so many different and unusual names out there maybe it wouldn't be so bad, but it was difficult going to school with a "posh" name. Now I appreciate having a name that's different.
*Did you have any nicknames?* Henny, HenPen, Netta, Hairy... umm, I was given that as a child so no link to lady garden or anything!


----------



## Freyasmum

*What is your name? * Nereida
*Do you like it? * Do now - hated it when I was a kid. No one knew how to pronounce it, no one could spell it... That hasn't changed, but now I don't mind being different.
I recently discovered that my parents got it quite wrong though. We pronounce it like Nerida. I found out last year that it's actually a Spanish name and should be pronounced Ne-ray-da (kinda).
*Would you recommend it?* Probably not. I'm quite possessive of it. :)
*Did you have any nicknames?* It doesn't really lend itself to shortening, but sometimes Ned or Nerd


----------



## xHx

What is your name? Hayley
Do you like it? Yes, its not too common
Would you recommend it? Yes
Did you have any nicknames? H (said aitch!)


----------



## aimee-lou

What is your name? Aimee-Louise

Do you like it? Yes - It's unusual and sounds nice, if a little long. People also expect you to speak french?! :shrug:
Would you recommend it? Yes, I suppose I would...although I would say don't hyphenate as EVERYONE will ask you how you prefer to be named. It's very frustrating
Did you have any nicknames? Aim, Aimes, Aimee-Lou, Me-Me


----------



## lili24

What is your name? Lisa
Do you like it? Yes
Would you recommend it? Yes
Did you have any nicknames? Li, Lis, LiLi, Eliza!


----------



## cillybean83

What is your name? Priscilla
Do you like it? NO! I was named after Priscilla Presley....my parents suck! lol
Would you recommend it? no, it's too over the top
Did you have any nicknames? Cilla, Cilly, Cillybean


----------



## Jemma_x

What is your name? Jemma 
Do you like it? Not really but i do prefer it being spelt with a J and not a G
Would you recommend it? No
Did you have any nicknames? No


----------



## tashyluv

What is your Name? Natasha Love

Do you like it?? Yes

Would you recommend it?? Yes, never had a natasha in my class at school, college, uni, infact I dont know another natasha

Did you have any nicknames?? Nat, Natty, Tash, Tasha, Tashy, moustashy which lead to mowser lmaooo


----------



## Cassie

*What is your name?* Cassie 
*Do you like it?* Yes, I'm the only person I know called it :D
*Would you recommend it?* Yes, its different
*Did you have any nicknames?* Cass, cassymassy ,plus loads more :)


----------



## Gunner's Mama

What is your name? Erika
Do you like it? yes
Would you recommend it? I think it is a good name as a child and an adult. No too common but not too unusual.
Did you have any nicknames? As a child I was called "airhead." lol


----------



## Neferet

What is your name?
Charlotte

Do you like it?
NO! I hate it (no offence to anyone with the same name or anything)! It's way too common and I don't like how it sounds.

Would you recommend it?
No.

Did you have any nicknames?
Charli and a load of others (Like Stan) that aren't anything to do with my actual name.


----------



## Siyren

What is your name?
Samantha

Do you like it?
I'm not too keen on it, its too long and way to common in the year i was born (there were so SO many Samantha's in my school year.

Would you recommend it?
in a way, yeah. theres a few variations in the way it can be shortened and its not that common any more

Did you have any nicknames?
usually go by sam or sammi, i prefer sammi though.


----------



## jem02

What is your name? Jennifer
Do you like it? Yes, suits me
Would you recommend it? Yes 
Did you have any nicknames? Jen hate being referred to as jenny, sometimes known as j

I'm going to bed, so I will answer my own thread tomorrow.


----------



## JaysMum+Bump

What is your name? DANIELLE
Do you like it? AS I WAS GROWING UP I HATED IT, BUT NOW IM OLDER I LOVE IT
Would you recommend it? YES, I THINK ITS A LOVELY UNDERSTATED NAME
Did you have any nicknames? EVERYONE CALLS ME DANI ALTHOUGH AS IVE GOT OLDER I ADDED ANOTHER 'N' SO PEOPLE SPELL IT DANNI, MOST PEOPLE GENUINELY THINK MY NAMES DANNI


----------



## pinkandfluffy

What is your name? Lia
Do you like it? Yes - much prefer it now I am older too, wasn't sure when I was younger as couldn't have a nickname with it really
Would you recommend it? Definitely yes, it has always been commented upon as it is a bit different because of the spelling, got me noticed! And I've only ever met a couple of people spelt like it, there were certainly none at school.
Did you have any nicknames? No - I think maybe I would be tempted to have Lia as the shortened name.....so calling them something like Amelia or Natalia or whatever so she could still be Lia, but then its been nice having a name noone can shorten/change for me!


----------



## Drazic<3

What is your name? Katie (middle name - Louise)
Do you like it? Yeah, it's alright. Never thought too much about it to be honest! I do like it though, I prefer it spelt Kayte. 
Would you recommend it? Yeah, it's a nice name. The only annoying thing is people call me Katherine as they think that is my name, but I was christened Katie. I don't like being called Kate either - both nice names, just not mine!
Did you have any nicknames? hundreds, but name related - Kaykay, Kat, Katz, Cakie dohh:) Taytie.


----------



## lewela152

What is your name? Pamela Marie
Do you like it? Nope, always hated it!
Would you recommend it? No way! It's an old ladies name.
Did you have any nicknames? Yes, I was always called Spam! And my young nephew calls me auntie pram :lol:


----------



## mizzk

*What is your name? * Kayleigh
*Do you like it? * Yes
*Would you recommend it? * Yea but quite a bias opinion only because i like it & I like the song by Marillion!
*Did you have any nicknames?* I get called Kaylz, Kayleighwoo and Kayleighpop!


----------



## Nij

*What is your name? * Nigel John
*Do you like it? *Yes and No - I do now, but hated it as a kid.
*Would you recommend it? * Yes, I dont think it is a common name, and it is always funny watching people try and spell it!
*Did you have any nicknames? * Nig/Nij/Niggy/N-Power


----------



## myasmumma

*What is your name? * Layla-Louise
*Do you like it?* nope not really but i hated it when i was younger 
*Would you recommend it? * nope 
*Did you have any nicknames? * layla-lou, Elle, lou, flouzy lou... lol


----------



## Tiff

*What is your name?* Tiffany
*Do you like it?* Sure do!
*Would you recommend it?* Of course! However, it's very 80s... so not sure if people would like it!
*Did you have any nicknames?* Tiff, Tiffster, Tiffers, Stiff, Spliff


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

What is your name? Claire
Do you like it? Yeah, it's a pleasant enough name I guess...
Would you recommend it? Yes.
Did you have any nicknames? A few unkind ones at school, the only downside to the name is that a lot of words rhyme with it, eg at school people always took the piss out of my hair being curly and crazy, and it didn't help that Claire ryhmed with hair :(


----------



## Kte

*What is your name?* Katie Louise
*Do you like it?* Yes
*Would you recommend it?* Yes
*Did you have any nicknames?*Not that rhymed with my name :) Although I hate it when people assume that I have shortened it from Kathryn as it isn't. My sister is called Kathy and so our names are both shortened versions but on my certificate and am offically Katie. (I do like Kathryn by the way, my best friend is called that, its just . . . its not MY name!) Lol sorry for the mini rant!


----------



## Emskins

*What is your name? Emma
Do you like it? I do but it is very popular, there is ALWAYS another Emma around
Would you recommend it? yes, it is a classic name
Did you have any nicknames? * Em, Ems, Emsie, Emskins, Embrella, Emer, Emma M-there was another Emma in my class and several in the year so you had to be distinguished by your last name. Emma is less popular in Canada so when I moved there, I really began to appreciate my name again!


----------



## livestrong

What is your name? Joanne Claire
Do you like it? It's not too bad I guess but I get called Jo mostly and I think it's quite plain. Plus I don't really like the name Claire.
Would you recommend it? Probably not
Did you have any nicknames? Jo, Jojo, Joey, Joannerrr and some other random crazy ones which have no resemblence to my actual name lol.


----------



## lillypiesmummy

What is your name? *Lisa*
Do you like it? *Nope always bugged me, too boring*
Would you recommend it? *Mayb with a nice middle name*
Did you have any nicknames? *Lise, theres not very much you can do with it lol*


----------



## 2bananas

What is your name? Lana

Do you like it? I like that its not common but not what it spells backwards.

Would you recommend it? Think its vain recommending your own name to someone but maybe if they wanted something not very common.

Did you have any nicknames? Banana, Na'na


----------



## DizzyMoo

my 1st name is lyndsey-anne & i bloody hate it tbh, as a child i got lyndseylou, but i have a family nickname too of " shitfa " basically it was shit for brains , medical condition behind it all etc not going into it lol .
But i do like the double barrel bit , so my 1st son josh has a double barrel of joshua-lee & this bump will also get a double barrel when i work out what the 2nd bit is.

nope would never recommend lyndsey however its spelt


----------



## Amanda87

*What is your name?* Amanda.
*Do you like it?* No... it's too common.
*Would you recommend it?* Nope.
*Did you have any nicknames?* Ama. I love that nickname (pronounced Ah-mah).


----------



## tinkerz23

What is your name?
Cassandra

Do you like it?
No. Most people don't pronounce it correctly...It should have been spelled Cassondra.

Would you recommend it?
If you spell it correctly, yes.

Did you have any nicknames?
Cassie is what everyone calls me. I like that a lot better and it isn't too common around here.


----------



## henry1978

What is your name? Louisa
Do you like it? I do now but got fed up of being referred to as Louise as a child by teachers etc
Would you recommend it? Maybe
Did you have any nicknames? Lou, Looby Lou & Henry (don't ask long story)


----------



## Kirsty14

kirsty

nickname : krusty ( the clown haha )

and no i dont like it tbh.


----------



## Whisper

*What is your name?* Francesca
*Do you like it?* I didn't when i was little it was too hard to spell and people always put a H in it!! 
*Would you recommend it?* uhm..... 
*Did you have any nicknames?* I tend to get called Cesca, i hate hate hate being called Fran, if anyone does that they get the look of death!


----------



## Fliss_floss

What is your name? Felicity

Do you like it? I haaaaaaaaaated it when i was younger! Used to tell strangers my name was Sophie lol Now that i'm older i've grown to love it! i enjoy having a bit of a different name name

Would you recommend it? Yeah i would

Did you have any nicknames? Flick, Fee, Fliss, Flossy.....I hated when Austen Powers came out though and everyone refered to me as Felicity Shagwell....not got haha!


----------



## k8y

Kte said:


> *What is your name?* Katie Louise
> *Do you like it?* Yes
> *Would you recommend it?* Yes
> *Did you have any nicknames?*Not that rhymed with my name :) Although I hate it when people assume that I have shortened it from Kathryn as it isn't. My sister is called Kathy and so our names are both shortened versions but on my certificate and am offically Katie. (I do like Kathryn by the way, my best friend is called that, its just . . . its not MY name!) Lol sorry for the mini rant!

im katie louise too and aso had the katharine questions, I love Katie but Katie Louise is quite common !


----------



## vinnypeanut

*What is your name?* Lucia
*Do you like it?* Never really thought about it when i was younger....love it now though. Always get comments on what a beautiful name it is!
*Would you recommend it?* Yes definately
*Did you have any nicknames?* Cia, cheech (Haaaaaate it if people call me lu......im not a toilet!)


----------



## Frankers

What is your name? *Herlinde*
Do you like it? *Honestly, I'm really not sure. It's just my name and VERY unusual. I would love to hear it as someone elses name so that I could have an opinion on it. It is very different though, people always comment on it and I always stand out.*
Would you recommend it? *Well our children won't be getting anything that unusual. I like having a unique name but get fed up with people not being able to spell it, and having to explain it. "Herlinde, like Belinda but with a H"......*
Did you have any nicknames? *from the family I get Dinda - cos my little brother couldn't pronounce it. at school I used to get Hurli (Curli Hurli cos my hair is mega curli) but now I just get 'H' which I like.*


----------



## K1nS

My name? Lorraine and I really don't like it lol I tend to use my nickname quite alot actually which is kins :)


----------



## Pink_Tinks

*What is your name? Kym
Do you like it? yeah its alrite! 
Would you recommend it? yeah course, my auntie even names my cousin after me  
Did you have any nicknames? kymiffy, kymbar, kimbarbarbarleeeeeey *


----------



## mummypeanut

What is your name? Corrin (meaning spear bearer. It can be uni-sex with this spelling. scottish origin)

Do you like it? Yes, love it!!

Would you recommend it? yup or alternative spellings like corrine and corinne (french origin) most people try to stick an 'e' in it because of corinne bailey rae.

Did you have any nicknames? Corrie which i love too


----------



## Ash_P

*What is your name?* Ashlene
*Do you like it?* Yeah I think it suits me
*Would you recommend it?* Yea, it can get confused with Ashley, or Ashling, but I just started correcting people :D
*Did you have any nicknames?* Ash, Ashy, Ashes, Ashy-Pashy and Akalene (my nephew cant say it) lol


----------



## leeanne

Name: Lee-Anne

Do I like it: I get tired of having to spell it out for people. After 40 years of it, if someone asks do you spell it like this or this, I say yes.

Would I recommend it: I guess so but I don't think it's one that too many people call their kids anymore.

Nicknames: "Lee" by family, "Lee-Lee" by friends when I was a teenager. Now it's very rare I hear my name as I hear "mom" more often in a day and "babe" by my OH.


----------



## MrTiger1219

What is your name? Cole
Do you like it? Yes
Would you recommend it? No...it's MY NAME!! jk:haha:
Did you have any nicknames? Yes..."Slaw" yea, I don't think it's cute either....that and "Old King Cole"...I'm okay with that, I guess.


----------



## Mummy2Romone

What is YOUR name?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So...

What is your name? Cherie
Do you like it? I didnt when i was young coz it was hard to spell it guess but its so unique... 
Would you recommend it? Definately
Did you have any nicknames? Mon Cherie ( my darling in french) Cherry, Cherrypie. etc


----------



## xmassurprise

What is your name? Tegan
Do you like it? I like that it's different but still heard of. My last name is super long so I like that it's not that hard to spell out loud (it can take ppl several attempts to get my last name right)
Would you recommend it? Yes definately
Did you have any nicknames? Teeg, Teegie, Teegz and Naget.


----------



## mummytobe

What is your name? *Tamsin *

Do you like it? *Love it if people can say it right *

Would you recommend it? Depends whether you mind people spelling or saying it wrong

Did you have any nicknames? Tammy,Tampon, Taz, T, Tams,


----------



## Imogen_365

What is your name? Imogen - something to do with a Princess in a Shakespeare story.

Do you like it? It's alright, I do often get people telling me I have a weird name though :S

Would you recommend it? Maybe because it's not too common but there's not a lot of nicknames for it.

Did you have any nicknames? Imo mainly, but also Immy.


----------



## kristy87

What is your name? Kirsten
Do you like it? no
Would you recommend it? no
Did you have any nicknames? no, although most folk who dont know me call my kirsty, and one friend calls me kristy lol


----------



## mandaa1220

What is your name? Amanda
Do you like it? Nope!
Would you recommend it? I don't like it, but if others do sure!
Did you have any nicknames? Manda, Mandi


----------



## BabeeAngel

What is your name? *Twyla (TWY-luh)*

Do you like it? *I do now, but hated it as a kid.*

Would you recommend it? *I was made fun of a lot as a kid because i went to French school and Toilet in french sounds a lot like my name... Having a sister named Starr also opened up for a lot of "are your parents hippies?, is your dad an astronaut?"
So would i recommend it? maybe if you didn't live near a french population...*

Did you have any nicknames? *Twy, Twywy*


----------



## Katia-xO

What is your name? Katie
Do you like it? I do actually
Would you recommend it? Yeah, prefer Katia though
Did you have any nicknames? People call me Kax, Kay, Kaka (my lil brother).. Now I get called Katia, my mum's half Spanish :)


----------



## Logiebear

My name is Suzanne Marie and I love my name. My nickname has always been Logiebear as my maiden name was Logan


----------



## Jay_x

What is your name? Jaymie-Lee
Do you like it? Yeah it's quite uncommon.
Would you recommend it? Yeah why not :D
Did you have any nicknames? Jay, Mimi, Jaymie, Beany [no relation to my name just a very good pal giving me a wonderful nickname lol :flower: ]


:thumbup:


----------



## sambam

nice thread :D

What is your name? - Samantha
Do you like it? - Doesn't bother me !
Would you recommend it? - Yeah :D
Did you have any nicknames? - Yup - Sammi / Sambam / Sambamham :happydance:


----------



## lyla's_mummy

What is your name? -Jeanann
Do you like it? - yeah like it now hated it when i was younger
Would you recommend it? - yeah 
Did you have any nicknames? jeanie thats about it lol


----------



## dizzimaid

What's your name? Deborah 
Do you like it? Its ok
Would you recomened it? I hate having to spell it out all the time
Did you have any nicknames? Debs, Big Double D and DD


----------



## thompsonic

What is your name? Eleanor
Do you like it? Not really, I don't mind the nicknames but not the full version.
Would you recommend it? Nicknames yes, full name no :)
Did you have any nicknames? Elly/Ellie, Elle, Nell, Nelly, Nora, Nor Nor (what my little sister used to call me)


----------



## MrsP

What is your name? Michelle
Do you like it? I don't mind
Would you recommend it? full namw yes, 
Did you have any nicknames? Shel shells


----------



## MissRhead

What is your name? Sophi
Do you like it? Yeah its ok
Would you recommend it? Yea, but it tends to be spelt 'Sophie' and my actual name is sophi-ann lol
Did you have any nicknames? just soph really


----------



## toseland13

What is your name? Bethan
Do you like it? Yes
Would you recommend it? Yes
Did you have any nicknames? Beth mainly :blush:


----------



## JennsPhoto

What is your name? Jennifer
Do you like it? No, way to common, I think
Would you recommend it? No, same as above
Did you have any nicknames? Jenn mostly


----------



## AJpeartree

What is your name? Alyssa
Do you like it? I love it, I always have because it is unique 
Would you recommend it? Yes
Did you have any nicknames? Lyss, Lissy (I don't like that one), Al, Aliss


----------



## katratrina

Whats your name? Katrina
Do you like it? No
Would you recommend it? No not really
Did you have any nicknames? Kitty, Kat, Trina, Kitty Kat, KitKat


----------



## Farie

Whats your name? Aimee
Do you like it? Meh, it was a pain as a child as no one could spell it right. But its cool as it means 'Beloved or Loved' in French, which is why my mum chose it
Would you recommend it? Probably
Did you have any nicknames? Ummm none that have anything to do with my real name :rofl:


----------



## Tezzy

Whats your name? Terrie Ann
Do you like it? No i absolutely hate it, i would have prefered a more girly name rather than a unisex name
Would you recommend it? No not at all
Did you have any nicknames? Everybody calls me Tez or Tezzy. my sisters call me Tezzy Wezzy. If anybody calls me Terrie Ann they are likely to get a mouthful. i hate it!


----------



## EmmanBump

What is your name? Emma ... Jessica Clair are my middle names
Do you like it? yeah
Would you recommend it? yeah :)
Did you have any nicknames? Just Emzy, or Em and my dad calls me esmerelda lol x


----------



## Mum_Of_2

What is your name? Sarah
Do you like it? Not Really
Would you recommend it? Yep
Did you have any nicknames? Saz, Sazzle, Saza


----------



## Jomum2b-again

*What is your name?* Jordana
*Do you like it?* Yes, i've never met anyone else with the same name as me :)
*Would you recommend it?* Yes
*Did you have any nicknames?* Yes : Jo and Dana


----------



## Wendyk07

What is your name? Wendy Elizabeth
Do you like it? I do now, hated it when i was yonger
Would you recommend it? Elizabeth definately but not Wendy
Did you have any nicknames? Wend, Wenders


----------



## Nemo and bump

What is your name? *Elizabeth*
Do you like it? *yes, although i didn't when i was younger*
Would you recommend it? *yes i think it's a nice traditional name.*
Did you have any nicknames?* Lizi, betty, lillabeth, lizi-pop, lizi lou, izi. i dont like being called liz though.*


----------



## Karlielkc

What is your name? Karlie
Do you like it? Yes but everyone spells it wrongly
Would you recommend it? Yep
Did you have any nicknames? Kaz, K


----------



## elinus

Georgina
Yes I like it
Yes I would recommend it
Nickname is Gina and G
Gxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

What is your name? *Kim*
Do you like it? *more and more, i used to hate the fact i have such a short name*
Would you recommend it? *yes*
Did you have any nicknames? *yes, the smaller forms of my name in my language, kimi
and a million others not related to my real name*


----------



## Jayceerae

*What is your name? Jacy
Do you like it? I love it
Would you recommend it? yes
Did you have any nicknames? nope, some people call me Jase though*


----------



## suzanne108

What is your name? Suzanne
Do you like it? Yes, love it! 
Would you recommend it? Yes
Did you have any nicknames? Suze, Suzie, Sue (HATE when people call me Susan ggggrrrrr)


----------



## Vicyi

What is your name? Victoria Leanne (Vicyi)
Do you like it? Dont mind Vicyi (although everyone always spells it wrong!) but dont like the long version!
Would you recommend it? Victoria is quite a traditional name so its not too bad, also has a lot of ways to shorten. Leanne is horrible though!
Did you have any nicknames? Vicyi, Vic, Vix, Trixta, Trix, Tori, Toria, Vicyitoria, VicyiLea,.


----------



## Rainstar

What is your name? Kayleigh
Do you like it? Yeah, although i always get asked if i'm named after the song, which i'm not, although a lot of other girls around my age are
Would you recommend it? Yes
Did you have any nicknames? Kayl, Kayles, Kay, Leigh and i have a friend who once called me Kayleen and now he only calls me that!


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

What is your name? Lara
Do you like it? Yes
Would you recommend it? yep, its unusual and I think its pretty
Did you have any nicknames? Lala :) thats pretty much it lol xxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

What is your name? Romana
Do you like it? Yesbut lots of people say it wrong, its said Ro-mon-uh
Would you recommend it? sure
Did you have any nicknames? Rome or Romy


----------



## dixiedarlin12

What is your name? Jerica
Do you like it? Love it. 
Would you recommend it? Yes. Its a vey unique name.
Did you have any nicknames? nope


----------



## baby boo

Jomum2b-again said:


> *What is your name?* Jordana
> *Do you like it?* Yes, i've never met anyone else with the same name as me :)
> *Would you recommend it?* Yes
> *Did you have any nicknames?* Yes : Jo and Dana


my names jordana tooo!!!!!!!!

name: Jordana
Like it: now that im older yes before no as ppl didnt really know how to say it
recommend: yes
nicknames: Jo, Jordee, Jooj


----------



## distantsun

What is your name? Emma
Do you like it? Yeah but it was so common in my year in school ( i was born the year Terms of endearement came out)
Would you recommend it? Yes it's a nice name and no one ever spells or pronouces it wrong.
Did you have any nicknames? Emz- my brothers call me that exclusively i quite like it.


----------



## Jomum2b-again

baby boo said:


> Jomum2b-again said:
> 
> 
> *What is your name?* Jordana
> *Do you like it?* Yes, i've never met anyone else with the same name as me :)
> *Would you recommend it?* Yes
> *Did you have any nicknames?* Yes : Jo and Dana
> 
> 
> my names jordana tooo!!!!!!!!
> 
> name: Jordana
> Like it: now that im older yes before no as ppl didnt really know how to say it
> recommend: yes
> nicknames: Jo, Jordee, JoojClick to expand...

WOW!!! I've never met anyone else with the same name as me!! :happydance: :D :hugs: xx


----------



## Natnee

What is your name? Natalie
Do you like it? Yes 
Would you recommend it? Yes. I don't thinks it's too common
Did you have any nicknames? Nat, Natnee (elderly great aunt with no teeth couldn't pronounce my name)


----------



## Arlandria

WHAT IS YOUR NAME: Cassandra
DO YOU LIKE IT? Yes
WOULD YOU RECCOMEND IT?: erm, yeah dont see why not!
DO YOU HAVE ANY NICK NAMES: Cassie, Cass-Bags (by my neices & nephews)


----------



## lizardbreath

What is your name?
Stefani

Do you like it?
Yes and no i like it because its spelled differently but hate it because people call me Stef-on-ie like gewn stefani . and its pronounced stef-an-ie

Would you recommend it?
Id recomend it if you want a common name spell uncommonly 

Did you have any nicknames?
Steffy Weffy , Steffer ,


----------



## BlackBerry25

pinkandfluffy said:


> What is your name? Lia
> Do you like it? Yes - much prefer it now I am older too, wasn't sure when I was younger as couldn't have a nickname with it really
> Would you recommend it? Definitely yes, it has always been commented upon as it is a bit different because of the spelling, got me noticed! And I've only ever met a couple of people spelt like it, there were certainly none at school.
> Did you have any nicknames? No - I think maybe I would be tempted to have Lia as the shortened name.....so calling them something like Amelia or Natalia or whatever so she could still be Lia, but then its been nice having a name noone can shorten/change for me!

I really like Lia!


----------



## lola84

*What is your name?* Samantha

*Do you like it?* Sometimes

*Would you recommend it?* Not really - I was asked if I was a 'man' a lot in school (Sa'man'tha - hilarious :dohh:) as well as called Samuel by the school bullies. Lots of people at work have also commented than when they hear the name Sam they automatically expect a boy (or a butch girl...which I am not!!)

*Did you have any nicknames?* Sam (or DF calls me Sammy which is sweet - the one saving grace of my name)


----------



## buttonnose82

What is your name? Carla

Do you like it? it's ok, i was the only carla during my entire school life

Would you recommend it? no, i think it sounds to harsh

Did you have any nicknames? just poppett (thats what my sweet DP calls me)


----------



## Jchihuahua

What is your name? Jeanna (pronounced like the italian name Gina)

Do you like it? I do, but the spelling causes untold problems! People call me Jee-anna, Jenna, Janna 

Would you recommend it? Yes but I think I'd spell it with only one n, Jeana or Jeena as that looks more like how its said.

Did you have any nicknames? not related to my name


----------



## mrskx0x0

What is your name? Sarah
Do you like it? Yes
Would you recommend it? Yes although maybe not if you want your little girl to be CEO of an international corporation...
Did you have any nicknames? Sa (pronounced sair), or sometimes Sabear but that was my fault because I gave everyone at work animal names and mine stuck but theirs didn't :wacko: (sair bear).


----------



## chele

What is your name? Michelle

Do you like it? It's horrible

Would you recommend it? No way jose.

Did you have any nicknames? Chele and Shelley, I like Chele but not many people call me that


----------



## sineady

*what is your name?* _Sinead_
*do you like it?* _yes _
*would you recommend it?* _supose sooo lol_
*do you have any nicknames?* _sineady && nade_


----------



## jolou

*what is your name?* Joanne
*do you like it?* yea its ok i guess
*would you recommend it?* possibly you dont see many Joannes nowadays.
*do you have any nicknames?* Jo (obvious one lol) but not around my mum its Joanne or nothing at all for her lol and mi scared of my mother! OH friends tend to call me joseph :s no idea why and my aunt calls me josephine (spelling?) some folk also call me jojo, I'l answer to anythin if im honest lol


----------



## mrsraggle

What is your name? Rachel Joy
Do you like it? Yeah - it's uncommon enough but not weird. People love my middle name.
Would you recommend it? Yes
Did you have any nicknames? Rach, Ratch, Raggle


----------



## starshine78

What is your name? Zoe
Do you like it? Yes , I was always the only Zoe
Would you recommend it? Yes.
Did you have any nicknames? ZoZo


----------



## Kitty23

what is your name? Tabitha
do you like it? Yup :)
would you recommend it? Yes definatly, its not a very common name and its got cute nicknames. People always remember me
do you have any nicknames? Tabby is the main one which I go by at work and home etc, Tabs, Tabby cat, Kitty lol


----------



## bigbloomerz

What is your name? Amy
Do you like it? Yep
Would you recommend it? Yep
Did you have any nicknames? Amz, A, Amos, Annabelle, Aim


----------



## JessiHD

1. Jessica Siobhan. 
2.I love it although Jessica has become too common nowadays! 
3. Yes, common or not it's a nice name AND its Shakespearean.
4.Everyone calls me Jess or Jessi... sometimes Jezabel! X

P.S. Tabitha is so lovely, esp Tabby!


----------



## Kitty23

JessiHD said:


> 1. Jessica Siobhan.
> 2.I love it although Jessica has become too common nowadays!
> 3. Yes, common or not it's a nice name AND its Shakespearean.
> 4.Everyone calls me Jess or Jessi... sometimes Jezabel! X
> 
> P.S. Tabitha is so lovely, esp Tabby!

Aww thank you! :blush: xxx


----------



## RSbabe

What is your name? Davina
Do you like it? I did till Big Brother started.
Would you recommend it? Humm Yes/No
Did you have any nicknames? Dee


----------



## greenlady

*What is your name?* Edwina
*Do you like it?* I didn't much as a kid but its better as an adult. It is a stong and indepedent name
*Would you recommend it?* Yes if you're into 'old lady chic' names, and its pretty uncommon, but otherwise it's a little old-fashioned and not exactly girly
*Did you have any nicknames?* Eddie, (everyone calls me Eddie), Ed, Weenie, Weenie-nuts, Dwin


----------



## MrzLewis

*What is your name? * Sabrina
*Do you like it?* Love it!
*Would you recommend it?* Of course
*Did you have any nicknames?* Brina, Bri,Breezy, Sabby
:cloud9:


----------



## Beccah

*What is your name?* - Rebecca

*Do you like it?*- Not really

*Would you recommend it?* - If you are looking for something traditional which cant be poked fun of then yeah

*Did you have any nicknames?* - Becca, Bex or Becks and Becky


----------



## Rach276

*What is your name? * Rachel
*Do you like it? * Dont mind it
*Would you recommend it? * Yep
*Did you have any nicknames? * Rach, Rachy babes, Racey Rachel :shock:, Rachelle lol o and my Dad calls me Chels - just said Rachel without the RA


----------



## _Hope_

What is your name? Zoe
Do you like it? I don't mind Zoe, don't like the nicknames though
Would you recommend it? Not really!
Did you have any nicknames? Zo, ZoZo, Zoz


----------



## Komatsu

What is your name? Laurena 
Do you like it? Yes/No 
Would you recommend it? Not really , so many people miss spell it and many cant pronounce it (Lor-ree-na) 
Did you have any nicknames? Rena


----------



## pixydust

What is your name? Katrina
Do you like it? Yeah, its okay
Would you recommend it? Probably not, it's okay now i'm older, but sounds weird for a baby name...
Did you have any nicknames? Kat, Katie, Kitty, Trina, Trinnie, Twizzy


----------



## Genna

What is your name? Genevieve :) (pron. Gen-na-veev)
Do you like it? I looove it
Would you recommend it? sure!
Did you have any nicknames? Gen, Genna....lots of others but these are the main two


----------



## AFC84

mummytobe said:


> What is your name? *Tamsin *
> 
> Do you like it? *Love it if people can say it right *
> 
> Would you recommend it? Depends whether you mind people spelling or saying it wrong
> 
> Did you have any nicknames? Tammy,Tampon, Taz, T, Tams,

Ooooh same...and I get the same nicknames! 

I HATE people spelling/saying it as Tasmin. Or Tampsin, Townsend [?!] but I do really like it in general! It's pretty unusual but not too "out there".


----------



## livbaybee1

What is your name? *Olivia*
Do you like it? *Yeah suppose lol*
Would you recommend it? * Yeah why not lol*
Did you have any nicknames? *Liv, Livvy, Livz, Libby*

:) xoxox


----------



## MiissMuffet

What is your name? *Andrea*
Do you like it? *No!! it's boring and I hate people calling me it- only my mum does that it makes me cringe*
Would you recommend it? *nope lol*
Did you have any nicknames? *Andi*
:D


----------



## Coley

Nicole

Its ok 

I get called Coley, Nikki, Nik

Not good nick names :haha:


----------



## expecting09

What is your name? *Zoe*
Do you like it? *It's alright!*
Would you recommend it? *I guess so*
Did you have any nicknames? *Not really, occasionally I get called Zo*


----------



## PhoenixRising

What is your name? *Elizabeth*
Do you like it? *Yes, I love it! *
Would you recommend it? *Yes*
Did you have any nicknames? *Only Lizzie and Liz*


----------



## hannpin

What is your name? Hannah
Do you like it? It's OK 
Would you recommend it? Yes
Did you have any nicknames? In School I was called Hannah Spanner and Hanorexic (as is anorexic, beacause I was thin... yes those were the days lol). It also gets shortened alot Han, Hana, Hanna, Hanah Hanny. But the most annoying thing is when people think my name is Anna. arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh :)


----------



## soontobemom

What is your name? *Ciara*
Do you like it? *yes,it is an irish name so can be hard for anyone not familiar to pronounce it.*
Would you recommend it? *yes*
Did you have any nicknames? *Ciars, Chicks,*
:D


----------



## Tricks26

What is your name? *Victoria*
Do you like it? *Yes its a lovely name*
Would you recommend it? *Definately*
Did you have any nicknames? My mum used to call me Sicky Vickie, everyone else calls me Vickie apart from my sister who calls me Tricks hence user name!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

*What is your name? * Hannah
*Do you like it?* Yeh sure :laugh2:
*Would you recommend it?* yeh! :) i like it 
*Did you have any nicknames?* Hannie - Hanny :lol:


----------



## disably4

What is your name? Katherine
Do you like it? Yes
Would you recommend it? Yes 
Did you have any nicknames? Kath, Kit kat


----------



## RosieandAlan

What is your name? Rosanna
Do you like it? Yes, i have only ever met a handful of people with the same name which is quite nice. I think it sounds nice when i hear it out loud =)
Would you recommend it? Yes.
Did you have any nicknames? Rosie


----------



## i_am_amy

*What is your name?* Amy.
*Do you like it?* I quite like it.
*Would you recommend it?* It's getting quite common now so probs not.
*Did you have any nicknames?* No none :(


----------



## Melissa_M

This is such a fun thread!

What is your name? *Melissa, middle name Jean (named after my Grandma)*
Do you like it? *I don't mind it, it's pretty common in my age group in Ontario*
Would you recommend it? *If you like it, I don't think it's very common for babies now*
Did you have any nicknames? *There are two nicknames for Melissa that I HATED and would not allow: Missy and Mel. I did allow one friend to call me Miss. Most of my friends called me by my last name (wierd, but it stuck!) And my dad called me Princess  *


----------



## mrsadair

What is your name? Chelsea
Do you like it? it's okay
Would you recommend it? sure, but most people around here seem to pronounce it "chel-see-uhh" as though S-E-A doesn't sound like "see" lol
Did you have any nicknames? not really, just chels


----------



## calilove77

What is your name? Annie

Do you like it? It's ok, it fits me I suppose, I have red hair (thanks mom)

Would you recommend it? For a little one I think it sounds cute, but as an adult, not so much.

Did you have any nicknames? Too many (the hair color did not help) Ann, Ann-Bo, 
Annie-Boenanie, and the classic Little Orphan Annie


----------



## mommabee

What is your name? bridget
Do you like it? mhm
Would you recommend it? noooo i like being the only one i know!!! but... yeah :) lol
Did you have any nicknames? yupyup! bree, bee, bridge, bridgey, bridgeboo, bridgeyboo!


----------



## Jellyt

What is your name? Beckie NOT Rebecca.
Do you like it? Yeah, i've never met anyone called Beckie before, everyone else is a Rebecca. 
Would you recommend it? I don't know. I like it but I hate that everyone assumes i'm a shortened Rebecca. I write it on forms and people cross my name out and write Rebecca. It's a bit frustrating to be honest!
Did you have any nicknames? Beckie boo, Becks, Beck, Boo


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

What is your name? Whitney Corinne
Do you like it? Love it! Pretty Unique, haven't heard it much.
Would you recommend it?of course haha
Did you have any nicknames? Whit, Winnie, NeeNee


----------



## broodylocket

What is your name? LUCY CHRISTINA
Do you like it? YEAH
Would you recommend it? YES
Did you have any nicknames? LOCKET, LUCE, LOU, LOOPY, L.


----------



## Jas029

What is your name? Jasmine
Do you like it? I hated it when I was little, but it's very unique and beautiful.
Would you recommend it? Ofcorse! Everyone tries to spell it wrong though but I get TONS of compliments on it.
Did you have any nicknames? Jas, Jassy alot of people try to spell it jaz but I'm afraid if I went with that people would spell my name Jazmin(a very common mis-spelling of my name!)


----------



## RubyRainbows

What is your name? Tamara
Do you like it? Yes
Would you recommend it? Yes, BUT it is always misspronounced which is annoying
Did you have any nicknames? Tammy, Tam, Tammer


----------



## Beltane

What is your name? Amanda
Do you like it? No-too common. I like the meaning though- worthy of love.
Would you recommend it? No
Did you have any nicknames? Manda, Mandi, Manders. Manda Panda


----------



## Moomin_Mama#

What is your name? Fiona
Do you like it? Yes
Would you recommend it? Yes
Did you have any nicknames? Most people tend to call me Fi. My bamp used to call me Fonzy.


----------



## Christine1993

What is your name? Christine
Do you like it? Not really, pretty plain
Would you recommend it? Depends if someone likes it lol
Did you have any nicknames? People used to call me Xtine haha, but i'd never respond to it..and Chris..but i don't respond to that either


----------



## Seity

What is your name? Denise Renee
Do you like it? Yes
Would you recommend it? Yes
Did you have any nicknames? No


----------



## whiby

What is your name? Angela
Do you like it? Yeah I suppose so - haven't ever thought about it 
Would you recommend it? Yes, it's not very common but also not weird, and it can't be rhymed with anything unpleasant (as far as I am aware!)
Did you have any nicknames? Ange, Nange


----------



## Becyboo__x

What is your name? *Rebecca*
Do you like it? *No lol*
Would you recommend it? *Not really its not as common anymore*
Did you have any nicknames? *Family called me Bek more then anything .. Friends called me Beca .. but now most people call me BeCy as thats what iv been known as since secondary lol .. couple people call me BeCyboo*


----------



## Love Bunny

*What is your name?* Jessica :flow: (Hebrew)
*Do you like it?* I love it =D
*Would you recommend it?* Deffinatly! Its an awesome name!
*Did you have any nicknames?* Ahhh tonnes! Jelly, Jessamine, Jessabell, Jess, Jessa, Jessy, Jolly, Jollapina - Depends who I'm with really :)

xXx​


----------



## PalmerWife

What is your name?Chelsea Genevieve
Do you like it? Love it
Would you recommend it? yes
Did you have any nicknames? CC, Cheese, Chelly, Geni


----------



## Foogirl

*What is your name?* Gayle
*Do you like it? *Kind of. It is a pain to always have to spell it out - but I like the fact that it is different. Certain accents make it sound awful though!
*Would you recommend it?* It's as good a name as any, I guess.

*Did you have any nicknames? *Not really, but bizarrely whenever anyone forgets my name they call me Claire. It used to wind me up as I have a cousin Claire and I always assumed I was being mixed up with her, but now as it happens so often with random people I'm curious as to why!


----------



## laura3103

*What is your name? * Laura Jane

*Do you like it? * its ok 

Would you recommend it? yes its not as common as it once was 

Did you have any nicknames? Laur, laz, lezza ( god knows lol ), laur laur, oh an my new favoirte Momma


----------



## Sassy_TTC

What is your name? Cassie
Do you like it? Yes love it!
Would you recommend it? Yes, I dont know anyone with the same name!
Did you have any nicknames? Not really!


----------



## jillypoop

What is your name? Jill
Do you like it? Yeah suppose apart from everyone telling me I'm actually called Gillian when I'm not. My name is Jill, not Gill, not Gillian!!!
Would you recommend it? Yeah, its a nice name, come across a couple of people with the name, but its usually Gillian.
Did you have any nicknames> jillypoop, Mrs poop (OH's nickname for me) jillybean, jillzie, sillyjilly


----------



## Fern.x

*What is your name? Fern
Do you like it? Yep its rare 
Would you recommend it? Yep ive only met one girl with the same name as me
Did you have any nicknames?* Fern Gully :blush:


----------



## Manda

What is your name? Amanda
Do you like it? Yes
Would you recommend it? Yes
Did you have any nicknames? Mandy, Mandapanda, Manda, Mand


----------



## subio

What is your name? Arlene
Do you like it? Yes
Would you recommend it? Yes, because no one has ever shortened it!
Did you have any nicknames? Nope!


----------



## Pink1981

What is your name? ....................Kara
Do you like it? ...........................Yeah Love it!! 
Would you recommend it? ............Yeah deffo
Did you have any nicknames? .......Kar, Kari, Karibabes


----------



## Delamere19

What is your name?.......Catherine

Do you like it?......Yeah more now I'm older

Would you recommend it?......Yeah it's just a pain with the spelling. Most people automatically spell it Kathryn. It gets pretty annoying after a while!

Did you have any nicknames?.....Everyone calls me Cath. I've been called Cat, Katie and Cathy (which I hate!!!)


----------



## bass

desiree - very much like it. I have never met anyone in person with the same name. nick names are dez & dezie :) good luck!!!


----------



## maybabydoll

What is your name? Rachel Christina
Do you like it? Yep! Really like it :)
Would you recommend it? Totally! I think I'm the fifth "Rachel" on here and we've all liked/recommend it. 
Did you have any nicknames? Not really, does sound like/rhyme with anything else. Very rarely shorten to "Rach"


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

What is your name? Tracie
Do you like it? Somedays
Would you recommend it? No! lol
Did you have any nicknames? Treacle! lol


----------



## hopeandpray

Róna 
love it! have only met a few ppl with the same name and never spelled the same way
nicknames are ro, ro-ro, rony pony, row row row your boat 
sometimes ppl think is fiona, bronagh, i get ronan alot too!


----------



## LorettaClaire

*What is your name?* Loretta
*Do you like it?* I love my name!
*Would you recommend it?* Yes because everyone always remembers my name cos it isn't that common
*Do you have any nicknames?* No because i won't allow them! lol I love my nme too much


----------



## CreteBluez

Hello ;D

What is your name? Evangelia

Do you like it? Yup! :D

Would you recommend it? Yeah it's different (Greek) 

Did you have any nicknames? Lia (Leah, Liyah), Evange, Litzy-Loo, Litza, Lee Lee, a very recent one.. Gelz? LOL a few more but very random 1s =]

x


----------



## Nimbus

What is your name? Alia Lilith 
Do you like it? love it. I do have to deal with the "can you repeat that", and "oooh, pretty... what does it mean?"
Would you recommend it? they're pretty names for sure
Did you have any nicknames? none - i think that may be due to the fact that most of my friends didn't find out til later what lilith means, or alia for that matter.


----------



## RaeEW89

Name--Rachael(Rachel)
Like it? Yeah I do although it has become very common
Would you recommend it---It does mean little lamb(perfect for a little girl)
Nicknames---Ugh I hate Rach despise it, but Rae is one that I like.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Name--Emma
Like it? Its a very common name but also a classic
Would you recommend it---Yeah I like it
Nicknames---Used to be Emmi but now its just Em or Ems


----------



## cherrybear91

My Name: Charlotte

Like it? I never used to because there were five Charlottes in my junior school class but I like it more as I've got older. I figure there are a lot worse things I could be called!

Would you recommend it? Probably, I do think it's pretty.

Nicknames? I hate Lottie and Charlie so I dont really have a nickname. Some people call me Charli (shar-lee) or Chars but only the people I've known since school. 


=]


----------



## dan-o

*What is your name?* Daniella
*Do you like it?* Yes, but slightly annoying when people call me 'danielle'
*Would you recommend it? *Yeah, why not!
*Did you have any nicknames?* I get called dani or dan often..sometimes dee.


----------



## maybebaby3

What is your name? Anne
Do you like it? It's ok i guess
Would you recommend it? If you like simple names
Did you have any nicknames? Annie


----------



## Millnsy

What is your name? Tamsin
Do you like it? Yes, always liked having an unusual name. Very annoying when Tasmin Archer came on the scene and confused everyone.
Would you recommend it? Yes but make sure you spell it right! No Z, E or Y in Tamsin! 
Did you have any nicknames? A couple of friends get away with shortening it to Tams and I have been called T but NEVER EVER Tammy!


----------



## ellahstruts

my name is Catriona middle name is Ailis x


----------



## 2bmum

What is your name? Claire
Do you like it? Used to hate it becaue it's so common and blah, you can't shorten it and everyone misses the 'i' out.
Would you recommend it? Not my cup of tea, but whatever floats your boat.
Did you have any nicknames? A few, clarabelle, clairebelle, blondie, cb.


----------



## Beadette

What is your name? Nina
Do you like it? Used to hate it - now I quite like it
Would you recommend it? Yes
Did you have any nicknames? Neen


----------



## gills8752

I went through all 30 pages of this and my name didn't come up at all!!

What is your name? Gillian
Do you like it? Hate it. Its such a solid name, I want a delicate pretty name!!
Would you recommend it? NO
Did you have any nicknames? I normally get called Gill or Gills. I don't answer to Gillian because I hate it so much! hehe


----------



## nurseh14

What is your name? Heather
Do you like it? Sometimes
Would you recommend it? I think it fits blonde girls so yeah i would
Did you have any nicknames? Nope just Heather


----------



## sib85

What is your name? Siobhan
Do you like it? love it wouldnt change ever
Would you recommend it? i would its pronounced completely different how its spelt!
Did you have any nicknames? No


----------



## Abbyy

What is your name? Abby
Do you like it? I don't like it but it's not too bad lol
Would you recommend it? Probably not
Did you have any nicknames? Abz lol


----------



## walkerscrisps

What is your name? Abby
Do you like it? I HATEEE it. Its horrible.
Would you recommend it? NOOOOOOOOOO. But depends on the person I guess. Cute when they're a baby, but when your older its like "i hate my parents.."
Did you have any nicknames? Abs?


----------



## Momma2Bee

What is your name? Katrina 
Do you like it? Kinda!
Would you recommend it? Mhm, yeah its unique ive never met anyone else called katrina!
Did you have any nicknames? Kat, Reena, Tee...


----------



## bobbybrewster

What is your name? Leah Poppy
Do you like it? Yeah, I like that I don't meet many other people with the same name.
Would you recommend it? Absolutely, as long as you don't mind the Star Wars refs (ie Princess Leia, i think that's how you spell her name...anyways, mine is pronounced the same)
Did you have any nicknames? Bob, Bobby, Brewster...no idea why and it's totally not related to my real name. It's not because I look like a man either, lol.


----------



## Nicnac

What is your name? Anneke (pronounced A-nee-ker)

Do you like it? Hated it as a child, love it now I'm older. It's still fairly unique, though I meet more these days, though very few with my spelling. 

Would you recommend it? Yes, definitely. Anneka Rice who made my childhood a misery is no longer on our screens and it's generally only older parents and grandparents that think "stop the clock", "where's your helipcopter" and "have you found the clue" are funny anymore.
Some people struggle with the pronounciation, and you get a lot of Aneek's Anikee's and quite randomly a fair few Annettes. (???)

Did you have any nicknames? Nic, Nicnac, Nakkie, Paddywhack


----------



## emsiee

What is your name? Emma
Do you like it? Yes
Would you recommend it? Yes
Did you have any nicknames? Em, Emsie


----------



## Helabela

What is your name? Helen
Do you like it? yes
Would you recommend it? yes
Did you have any nicknames? Yes, my username helabela also Hel's, bell, bella and Hel


----------



## franiss

What is your name? Christie
Do you like it? Yes
Would you recommend it? yes, never met another christie so not common
Did you have any nicknames? Issy


----------



## Rhiana79

What is your name? Jennifer
Do you like it? I like Jennifer or Jen, don't like Jenny
Would you recommend it? Yep it's done me well :)
Did you have any nicknames? Jen, Nifer (as in JenNifer)


----------



## xsophiexleax

What is your name? Sophie
Do you like it? Yeah I quite like it :)
Would you recommend it? Sure
Did you have any nicknames? Sophieboxers haha, used to get called Sofa at junior school.. :dohh:


----------



## amylk87

*What is your name?* Amy
*Do you like it*? Yep :)
*Would you recommend it?* Yes
*Did you have any nicknames?* Ams, Amy-Lou, Amy-Lea


----------



## Abigailly

What is your name? Abigail
Do you like it? I love it, girly.
Would you recommend it? Yes
Did you have any nicknames? Abi is it really. Although I'm scabby to the family as my little sister is Ellie so we're 'Scabby and Smelly'


----------



## lainyp0ps

What is your name? Elaine
Do you like it? It's a wee bit plain but I do like it
Would you recommend it? Hmm... perhaps a variation of it like Lainy
Did you have any nicknames? Lainy, Lainypops, Elmo


----------



## runnergrl

What is your name? Megan Elizabeth (pronounced MEE-gan, rhymes with Began)
Do you like it? I do, but its kind of annoying correcting everyone all the time
Would you recommend it? Ummmm, I dont know. If you like regular names but pronouncing them differently I guess!
Did you have any nicknames? Mae, Ginner, Ganner


----------



## runnergrl

Abigailly said:


> What is your name? Abigail
> Do you like it? I love it, girly.
> Would you recommend it? Yes
> Did you have any nicknames? Abi is it really. Although I'm scabby to the family as my little sister is Ellie so we're 'Scabby and Smelly'

That's funny:haha:


----------



## Jenni1991

What is your name? jennifer
Do you like it? Not in full prefer Jen or Jenni
Would you reccomnd it? Not the full but deffinatly reccomend Jen
Do you have any nicknames?
Yes, Jenniflower or Jelle belle( my mam and dad used to call me, friends just stick to jen x


----------



## OneProudMommy

What is your name?
Christina

Do you like it?
Yes

Would you recommend it?
Yes

Did you have any nicknames?
Chrissy


----------



## Zarababy1

What is your name? Zara
Do you like it? Yep, couldnt imagen beeing called anything else anyway!
Would you recommend it? I would definatly recomend it i still get comments on it now and its not even that unsual anymore!
Did you have any nicknames? I just get Zaz, no idea why its only really family that call me it its a bit hard to shorten zara i guess!


----------



## maraxa

What is your name? Mary
Do you like it? Not particularly. Although the older I get, the more I like it.
Would you recommend it? I don't think so, but it's nice to see babies with my name.
Did you have any nicknames? Mer, Mary Berry, Mare, Mo


----------



## Daniellebelle

*
What is your name?* Danielle
* Do you like it? *Yeh spose.
* Would you recommend it? *Yup :)
* Did you have any nicknames? *Danni, Dan, Elle, Danismell :(


----------



## Jellytot2009

What is your name? Angharad - its welsh for 'much loved'. Mythical welsh princess also I believe! A lot easier to say than it looks!
Do you like it? Yes. Although getting more popular it is different
Would you recommend it? Yes definitely. Once people hear my name they want to know more about it. Xmas + birthday cards tend to be misplelled with hyphens etc! But that usually makes me smile.
Do you have any nicknames? Yes Annie + Angers


----------



## eclipse

What is your name? Heidi
Do you like it? I love it, I've only ever run into a handful of people with my name here in the states
Would you recommend it? Sure! Although half the world can't spell even, even though there is a movie...and a book....and a play.....
Did you have any nicknames? Family nickname is Heidi Bear or Bear, mutant (I have two different colored eyes) Heidi Ho in school (which I hated) :doh:


----------



## venusrockstar

My name is Melissa, but I've gone by Missy ever since I was 3 or 4 years old...so I guess you could say that's my nickname.


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

Am i the only Carley? :)
i dont like it haha!
i wouldnt recommend it & i have coaley(moving to australia said like koal-ey) vroomie,vroombug,dottie P,carls,tarley & larley :) x


----------



## neady

*What is your name?* Sinead (sha-nade just incase u dont no how to pronoounce)
*Do you like it?* yeh supose i do, always been the only sinead in school etc, so felt more individual, just hate people pronouncin it rong or people spelling it wrong
*Would you recommend it?* if u want something different
*Did you have any nicknames?* neady, little cuzen called it me and now EVERYONE does.


----------



## rwhite

*What is your name?* Rosemary
*Do you like it?* I do like it, but not for myself :)
*Would you recommend it?* Yes, it's quite a pretty name, though rather old fashioned
*Did you have any nicknames?* Rosy - I made the decision that this would be my name at age three (down to the spelling) and it's strange being called my real name now! Other nicknames include: Rooster, Nosy Rosy, Dozy Rosy...you get the picture ;)


----------



## leoniebabey

What is your name? Leonie
Do you like it? kind of, ive always been the only leonie 
Would you recommend it? maby cause i never really hear of many leonie's
Did you have any nicknames? Poney :| ,onie,lei,leone,


----------

